# New Schutzhund puppy



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I pick up my new schutzhund prospect Lycan vom Haus Tyson on Saturday. He is a sable male out of Javir vom Talka Marda & Besi Zde Sko. I can't wait to bond with Lycan and introduce him to Phantom.:happyboogie:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Another big adventure just about to start! Can't wait to see pictures and hear stories! 

And in the meantime, how about some Phantom pics?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Huge congrats on the new addition, can't wait to see pics....

and yes more of Phantom would be nice oke:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Pics please


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congats to you Christina!! Hopefully Phantom will be smitten with her new lil "brother" and show him how to track it train it and bite it!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition.


----------

